# A quale personaggio vi sentite più vicini?



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Ho fatto un test in inglese gentilmente proposto da un'amica dal quale sono risultato affine, caratterialmente, a Dexter Morgan.
Devo  comunque dire che  anche se qui col tempo sono venute a mancare un po' di persone, esse sono state sostituite da altre, quindi non ci sono comunque problemi, credo. Ringraziando ancora questa gentile fanciulla, credo, per l'ultima volta, poiché  temo che dopo questo risultato non ne sentirete più parlare - ehm - , e sperando in una mia errata traduzione degli aggettivi in inglese che lo abbia inficiato, non vi propongo lo stesso gioco, ma semplicemente di indicare a quale personaggio di qualunque opera dell'ingegno voi vi sentite più vicini.
Io speravo di essere affine a Rocco Siffredi, poi ho scoperto che non era nell'elenco.
Ma come si fa, io dico!
Togliere le illusioni, così, senza pietà...


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho fatto un test in inglese gentilmente proposto da un'amica dal quale sono risultato affine, caratterialmente, a Dexter Morgan.
> Devo  comunque dire che  anche se qui col tempo sono venute a mancare un po' di persone, esse sono state sostituite da altre, quindi non ci sono comunque problemi, credo. Ringraziando ancora questa gentile fanciulla, credo, per l'ultima volta, poiché  temo che dopo questo risultato non ne sentirete più parlare - ehm - , e sperando in una mia errata traduzione degli aggettivi in inglese che lo abbia inficiato, non vi propongo lo stesso gioco, ma semplicemente di indicare a quale personaggio di qualunque opera dell'ingegno voi vi sentite più vicini.
> Io speravo di essere affine a Rocco Siffredi, poi ho scoperto che non era nell'elenco.
> Ma come si fa, io dico!
> Togliere le illusioni, così, senza pietà...


Ma Dexter dai, è figo, pur essendo uno psicopatico.
L’acqua cheta che nasconde profondi disagi. 

È un po’ il Robin Hood dei serial killer. 
(in realtà ho visto solo parte della prima stagione, quindi non so se poi impazzisce del tutto)

Comunque con te da sola non ci esco.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2020)

Ci sono stati risultati peggiori


----------



## abebis (22 Maggio 2020)

Non ho fatto quel test, ma se lo facessi non ho dubbi su quale sarebbe il risultato: Brad Majors!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2020)

Potremmo anche usare i personaggi delle fiabe o della letteratura che è patrimonio di tutti.
Ad esempio in Cappuccetto Rosso che opinioni avete dei vari personaggi?


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo anche usare i personaggi delle fiabe o della letteratura che è patrimonio di tutti.
> Ad esempio in Cappuccetto Rosso che opinioni avete dei vari personaggi?


Il lupo il vero protagonista della storia. 
Non ho mai capito perché deve mettere in piedi tutta la manfrina del travestimento anziché mangiarsela e basta.

Può essere per far crescere l’ansia nella narrazione 

Cappuccetto rosso non si merita il cacciatore.

Preferisco le versioni alternative


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo anche usare i personaggi delle fiabe o della letteratura che è patrimonio di tutti.
> Ad esempio in Cappuccetto Rosso che opinioni avete dei vari personaggi?


lei è na zoccola


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei è na zoccola


Beh, non è del tutto sbagliato. Lei, nonostante le raccomandazioni, desiderava farsi sedurre dal lupo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, non è del tutto sbagliato. Lei, nonostante le raccomandazioni, desiderava farsi sedurre dal lupo.


non so invece come definire la nonna


----------



## abebis (23 Maggio 2020)

Il mio immaginario su Cappuccetto Rosso è irrimediabilmente cambiato dopo aver visto Cappuccetto Rosso e gli Insoliti Sospetti.

Lo adoro...


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il mio immaginario su Cappuccetto Rosso è irrimediabilmente cambiato dopo aver visto Cappuccetto Rosso e gli Insoliti Sospetti.
> 
> Lo adoro...


Bello


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, non è del tutto sbagliato. Lei, nonostante le raccomandazioni, desiderava farsi sedurre dal lupo.


Allora ti identifichi con Cappuccetto Rosso zoccola .
Cappuccetto Rosso è un personaggio bambina. Solo i pedofili definiscono i bambini come seduttori.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei è na zoccola


È una bambina.


----------



## Vera (24 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ti identifichi con Cappuccetto Rosso zoccola .
> Cappuccetto Rosso è un personaggio bambina. Solo i pedofili definiscono i bambini come seduttori.


Non ho detto in quale personaggio mi identifico.
Magari sono il lupo e ti mangio, nonna. Gnam!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho detto in quale personaggio mi identifico.
> Magari sono il lupo e ti mangio, nonna. Gnam!


Sembrava che ti piacesse quel ruolo.
Nonna a tua nonna.
I miei figli sono differenti e lo saranno i nipoti.


----------



## abebis (24 Maggio 2020)

Fin troppo facile scegliere un personaggio di un cartone col quale identificarmi: Shrek!

Mi viene addirittura il sospetto che gli autori si siano ispirati a me per disegnarlo...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fin troppo facile scegliere un personaggio di un cartone col quale identificarmi: Shrek!
> 
> Mi viene addirittura il sospetto che gli autori si siano ispirati a me per disegnarlo...


Affascinante quando accendi le candele per fare atmosfera


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una bambina.


nella versione che conosci te.   nella versione originale è un'adolescente


----------



## Vera (24 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembrava che ti piacesse quel ruolo.
> Nonna a tua nonna.
> I miei figli sono differenti e lo saranno i nipoti.


Ben per te.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fin troppo facile scegliere un personaggio di un cartone col quale identificarmi: Shrek!
> 
> Mi viene addirittura il sospetto che gli autori si siano ispirati a me per disegnarlo...


Shrek mi piace!
Adoro anche il ciuchino.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nella versione che conosci te.   nella versione originale è un'adolescente


La versione originale di Perrault, arrivata a noi, parla, nella traduzione, di una bambina.
Ma Cappuccetto Rosso, come altre fiabe, trova origine nella tradizione orale e popolare, dove CR era più grande in un mondo comunque dove già a 7 anni i bambini lavoravano. Impossibile fare paragoni con quello attuale e l'uso delle fiabe moderno e ovviamente senza senso l'accenno alla pedofilia, concetto inesistente ai tempi di Perrault (basti pensare all'età dell'Infanta). 
Perrault ne fa una storia per i palati fini della Corte, dall'essenza moralistica, in cui la colpa della fanciulla disobbediente e ingenua viene punita con la morte.
Come a ribadire il concetto che le fanciulle portavano con sé la colpa di risultare attraenti ai lupi, e che dovevano essere guardinghe e prudenti, mentre lei al contrario nel finale  arriva a spogliarsi e finire a letto col lupo.
I fratelli Grimm cambiano un po' tutto, finale compreso, e la colpa di CR viene finalmente attribuita al lupo, mentre alla bambina resta il peccato dell'ingenuita', comprensibile per la giovane età.
Questa è la versione più diffusa.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Maggio 2020)

E questa è la versione moderna invece...


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La versione originale di Perrault, arrivata a noi, parla, nella traduzione, di una bambina.
> Ma Cappuccetto Rosso, come altre fiabe, trova origine nella tradizione orale e popolare, dove CR era più grande in un mondo comunque dove già a 7 anni i bambini lavoravano. Impossibile fare paragoni con quello attuale e l'uso delle fiabe moderno e ovviamente senza senso l'accenno alla pedofilia, concetto inesistente ai tempi di Perrault (basti pensare all'età dell'Infanta).
> Perrault ne fa una storia per i palati fini della Corte, dall'essenza moralistica, in cui la colpa della fanciulla disobbediente e ingenua viene punita con la morte.
> Come a ribadire il concetto che le fanciulle portavano con sé la colpa di risultare attraenti ai lupi, e che dovevano essere guardinghe e prudenti, mentre lei al contrario nel finale  arriva a spogliarsi e finire a letto col lupo.
> ...


Questa versione è una di quelle modificate. In origine Cappuccetto Rosso aveva appena compiuto 15 anni. Il Lupo le propone quale delle due strade, per attraversare il bosco, avrebbe scelto e lei dice che avrebbe raggiunto la nonna percorrendo la strada delle spille. A quei tempi le bambine andavano dalle sarte e terminavano l'apprendistato  all'età di 15 anni, quando diventavano adulte. 
Sempre nella versione originale il Lupo mangia una parte della nonna, versa il sangue in una bottiglia ed affetta la parte rimasta. Quando Cappuccetto Rosso arriva le chiede di preparare la cena e mangia così la sua stessa nonna.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questa versione è una di quelle modificate. In origine Cappuccetto Rosso aveva appena compiuto 15 anni. Il Lupo le propone quale delle due strade, per attraversare il bosco, avrebbe scelto e lei dice che avrebbe raggiunto la nonna percorrendo la strada delle spille. A quei tempi le bambine andavano dalle sarte e terminavano l'apprendistato  all'età di 15 anni, quando diventavano adulte.
> Sempre nella versione originale il Lupo mangia una parte della nonna, versa il sangue in una bottiglia ed affetta la parte rimasta. Quando Cappuccetto Rosso arriva le chiede di preparare la cena e mangia così la sua stessa nonna.


Questo è riportato da alcuni articoli anche on line, ma di questa versione, sembra appartenente all'epoca medievale e successivamente trascritta da Perrault, che però ci ha lasciato quella che ho riportato, non trovo riscontri editi, neanche come citazioni.
È ragionevole pensare che nella conoscenza comune a fare testo siano le versioni edite di Perrault e dei Grimm 
In ogni caso, il concetto di adolescenza e di infanzia è mutato dal periodo di Luigi XIV ad oggi, quindi difficilmente si possono usare i parametri attuali per stabilire l'età. 
Una quindicenne ai tempi di Perrault era già in età da matrimonio o quasi. L'Infanta di Luigi XIII aveva 10 anni quando fu data in fidanzamento ufficiale. Difficile pensare che una donna potesse ancora essere oggetto di raccomandazioni educative da parte della mamma o fosse così ingenua da non saper riconoscere un lupo a 15 anni all'epoca. Cappuccetto Rosso è stata letta e adattata nel corso dei secoli alla morale corrente. Già i Grimm tolsero quell'alone punitivo della versione di Perrault, dimostrando una sensibilità più moderna. 
Perrault sottolineava i pericoli del mondo dando un chiaro monito alle bambine che, a differenza di quelle di oggi, si trovavano già ad affrontare il mondo del lavoro. 
Ancora nei primi del' 900 le ragazzine di 10 o 11 anni che lavoravano in fabbrica erano oggetto di attenzioni sessuali che diventavano in alcuni casi rapporti fisici. 
Occorre ricordare che il concetto di pedofilia nasce con la psicanalisi, che comunque trova diffusione popolare solo nel dopoguerra. 
La colpa, ai tempi di Perrault, finiva così per ricadere sulle fanciulle, ree di non essere state prudenti, di aver assunto comportamenti sciocchi o vanitosi. 
Il finale di Perrault è emblematico: anche da bambino non capivo perché Cr fosse così scema da non vedere la differenza tra il lupo e la nonna e trovavo strano si spogliasse per infilarsi a letto con lei. 
In pratica mi sembrava scema, dall'inizio alla fine. 
E questo era quello che si proponeva questa fiaba di suscitare. Riprovazione per un'ingenuita', che era anche insofferenza alle regole parentali, che non doveva essere perdonata.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2020)

... Comunque perché stiamo parlando di Cappuccetto Rosso, in cui non credo ci possa essere un personaggio in cui qualcuno si voglia identificare?
Una delle favole più moraliste e bacchettone in circolazione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ... Comunque perché stiamo parlando di Cappuccetto Rosso, in cui non credo ci possa essere un personaggio in cui qualcuno si voglia identificare?
> Una delle favole più moraliste e bacchettone in circolazione.


Perché evidentemente ci sono contenuti e attribuzioni di responsabilità che risuonano in modo diverso in ognuno di noi.
Io volevo solo rilanciare il gioco sui personaggi in cui ci si può riconoscere, al di là del gioco proposto in inglese.
Ci sono fiabe, favole, miti, opere teatrali e melodrammi oltre a tutta la filmografia in cui possiamo trovare una parte di noi,
Ad esempio poco tempo fa una persona che seguo su Instagram ha parlato dei personaggi di uno dei “film della mia vita”: Come eravamo. Ma chi non conosce il film certamente non sarebbe interessato. Anche sé quelle osservazioni mi hanno molto colpito.
Da quelle osservazioni ho tratto una riflessione su di me e sul mio ostinarmi a illudermi di vedere sempre il meglio negli altri, anche quando non c’è o è solo una parte di quell’uomo di cui mi innamoro e che tendo a vedere con qualità che non possiede.
Chi conosce il film capisce, ma gli altri?
Forse è più utile La Bella e la Bestia, no?


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è riportato da alcuni articoli anche on line, ma di questa versione, sembra appartenente all'epoca medievale e successivamente trascritta da Perrault, che però ci ha lasciato quella che ho riportato, non trovo riscontri editi, neanche come citazioni.
> È ragionevole pensare che nella conoscenza comune a fare testo siano le versioni edite di Perrault e dei Grimm
> In ogni caso, il concetto di adolescenza e di infanzia è mutato dal periodo di Luigi XIV ad oggi, quindi difficilmente si possono usare i parametri attuali per stabilire l'età.
> Una quindicenne ai tempi di Perrault era già in età da matrimonio o quasi. L'Infanta di Luigi XIII aveva 10 anni quando fu data in fidanzamento ufficiale. Difficile pensare che una donna potesse ancora essere oggetto di raccomandazioni educative da parte della mamma o fosse così ingenua da non saper riconoscere un lupo a 15 anni all'epoca. Cappuccetto Rosso è stata letta e adattata nel corso dei secoli alla morale corrente. Già i Grimm tolsero quell'alone punitivo della versione di Perrault, dimostrando una sensibilità più moderna.
> ...


Ai tempi del liceo ho fatto delle ricerche molto accurate sull'origine delle fiabe, potremmo parlarne per ore. Cappuccetto Rosso non mi è mai piaciuta.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ai tempi del liceo ho fatto delle ricerche molto accurate sull'origine delle fiabe, potremmo parlarne per ore. Cappuccetto Rosso non mi è mai piaciuta.


Io ho una conoscenza derivata dal mio lavoro, diciamo che per necessità e curiosità devo sapere un po' di tutto e di tutto un po', ma anche a me questa fiaba non  è mai piaciuta neppure da bambino, anche se credo che abbia ispirato parecchi film e racconti horror contemporanei.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è riportato da alcuni articoli anche on line, ma di questa versione, sembra appartenente all'epoca medievale e successivamente trascritta da Perrault, che però ci ha lasciato quella che ho riportato, non trovo riscontri editi, neanche come citazioni.
> È ragionevole pensare che nella conoscenza comune a fare testo siano le versioni edite di Perrault e dei Grimm
> In ogni caso, il concetto di adolescenza e di infanzia è mutato dal periodo di Luigi XIV ad oggi, quindi difficilmente si possono usare i parametri attuali per stabilire l'età.
> Una quindicenne ai tempi di Perrault era già in età da matrimonio o quasi. L'Infanta di Luigi XIII aveva 10 anni quando fu data in fidanzamento ufficiale. Difficile pensare che una donna potesse ancora essere oggetto di raccomandazioni educative da parte della mamma o fosse così ingenua da non saper riconoscere un lupo a 15 anni all'epoca. Cappuccetto Rosso è stata letta e adattata nel corso dei secoli alla morale corrente. Già i Grimm tolsero quell'alone punitivo della versione di Perrault, dimostrando una sensibilità più moderna.
> ...


Io sapevo che il cappuccio rosso rappresentasse il menarca. Dunque bambina che diventa donna.


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sapevo che il cappuccio rosso rappresentasse il menarca. Dunque bambina che diventa donna.


Trovo molto interessanti tutte queste interpretazioni, essendomi state precluse nell'infanzia le fiabe.
Avevo la tendenza a prendere tutto alla lettera, la mia mente traduceva le parole in immagini, direttamente ed esattamente... e ragionando attraverso una logica molto empirica non riconoscevo nulla di attinente all'esistente nelle fiabe che rivelavano quindi per me una realtà mostruosa o inconcepibile e mi scompensavo (mi capitava anche con certi modi di dire).
Certo che, nella mia totale ignoranza della materia, trovo pure io difficile potersi identificare in qualcuno di questi personaggi


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sapevo che il cappuccio rosso rappresentasse il menarca. Dunque bambina che diventa donna.


Esattamente. La mantellina le era stata regalata dalla nonna proprio per questa occasione.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una conoscenza derivata dal mio lavoro, diciamo che per necessità e curiosità devo sapere un po' di tutto e di tutto un po', ma anche a me questa fiaba non  è mai piaciuta neppure da bambino, anche se credo che abbia ispirato parecchi film e racconti horror contemporanei.


anche diversi porno


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sapevo che il cappuccio rosso rappresentasse il menarca. Dunque bambina che diventa donna.


Certo. È un'interpretazione.
Sempre successiva.
La fiaba in sé è quella che ho riportato, in cui vari studiosi, in fasi successive, hanno letto qualcosa.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche diversi porno


Hai voglia!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2020)

Non amo le favole ma dopo questo 3d mi sarà impossibile leggerne


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non amo le favole ma dopo questo 3d mi sarà impossibile leggerne


e pensa che non ti abbiamo parlato di Biancaneve


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e pensa che non ti abbiamo parlato di Biancaneve


Conoscendoti fin troppo bene.....evita


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

male, non sai che ti perdi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Trovo molto interessanti tutte queste interpretazioni, essendomi state precluse nell'infanzia le fiabe.
> Avevo la tendenza a prendere tutto alla lettera, la mia mente traduceva le parole in immagini, direttamente ed esattamente... e ragionando attraverso una logica molto empirica non riconoscevo nulla di attinente all'esistente nelle fiabe che rivelavano quindi per me una realtà mostruosa o inconcepibile e mi scompensavo (mi capitava anche con certi modi di dire).
> Certo che, nella mia totale ignoranza della materia, trovo pure io difficile potersi identificare in qualcuno di questi personaggi


Tutti i bambini hanno difficoltà di astrazione è una capacità che si sviluppa nel tempo. È per questo inopportuno anticipare certi apprendimenti.
Poi, Sheldon lo illustra, anche le capacità di astrazione sono settoriali.


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e pensa che non ti abbiamo parlato di Biancaneve


Secondo me la peggiore è "La bella addormentata nel bosco".


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Secondo me la peggiore è "La bella addormentata nel bosco".


vuoi dire?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Vorrei far notare che state rispondendo tutti su chi non siete


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare che state rispondendo tutti su chi non siete


Io sono Pollon


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono Pollon


Messaggera o cocainomane?


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Messaggera o cocainomane?


Mi dispiace deluderti ma non faccio uso di droghe. Sono tutta naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deluderti ma non faccio uso di droghe. Sono tutta naturale.


Mi fa piacere.
Chiedevo perché non ricordo bene il personaggio


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Messaggera o cocainomane?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere.
> Chiedevo perché non ricordo bene il personaggio


poi t'incazzi se ti dicono che sei rincoglionita....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi t'incazzi se ti dicono che sei rincoglionita....


Sono rincoglionita perché non mi ricordo Pollon? 
Tu ti senti bene?


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare che state rispondendo tutti su chi non siete


È difficile perché, tornando sul televisivo, io sono stata frequentemente paragonata a Bones dell'omonima serie tv, ma mi identifico con Jack Crabb di "Piccolo grande uomo"... e non trovo punto di incontro tra i 2 personaggi!


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono rincoglionita perché non mi ricordo Pollon?
> Tu ti senti bene?


è come mettere insieme i tasselli di un puzzle.   alla fine viene fuori sempre il medesimo risultato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> È difficile perché, tornando sul televisivo, io sono stata frequentemente paragonata a Bones dell'omonima serie tv, ma mi identifico con Jack Crabb di "Piccolo grande uomo"... e non trovo punto di incontro tra i 2 personaggi!


Bones è un po’ una Sheldon in grado minore. Poi nel corso della serie diventa (secondo me incoerentemente) emotiva.
Jack è Dustin Hoffman? Non rivedo il film da più trent’anni. 
Se me lo spieghi, mi risparmi di rivederlo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è come mettere insieme i tasselli di un puzzle.   alla fine viene fuori sempre il medesimo risultato.


Vuoi sapere il risultato del tuo puzzle?


----------



## Lostris (26 Maggio 2020)

A me piaceva molto la sirenetta da bambina.

Chiaramente la Disney, non quella che finisce in schiuma di mare.

Ma se adesso penso ai possibili significati tremo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me piaceva molto la sirenetta da bambina.
> 
> Chiaramente la Disney, non quella che finisce in schiuma di mare.
> 
> Ma se adesso penso ai possibili significati tremo.


Adoro la Sirenetta Disney (mi ha molto risuonato da bambina l’originale, anche se Andersen è sempre talmente cupo e punitivo da angosciare ogni bambino. Basta pensare a L’acciarino magico o, il peggio del peggio, Scarpette rosse) perché è invece intrisa di fiducia in sé e ne proprio futuro.


----------



## Lostris (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro la Sirenetta Disney (mi ha molto risuonato da bambina l’originale, anche se Andersen è sempre talmente cupo e punitivo da angosciare ogni bambino. Basta pensare a L’acciarino magico o, il peggio del peggio, Scarpette rosse) perché è invece intrisa di fiducia in sé e ne proprio futuro.


Ah allora quello va bene.

Decisamente, meglio guardare avanti.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere il risultato del tuo puzzle?


lo so già, grazie


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bones è un po’ una Sheldon in grado minore. Poi nel corso della serie diventa (secondo me incoerentemente) emotiva.
> Jack è Dustin Hoffman? Non rivedo il film da più trent’anni.
> Se me lo spieghi, mi risparmi di rivederlo.


Non ho visto tutta la serie, non è che mi piacesse, ma dopo i paragoni ho seguito qualche puntata perché a questo punto ero curiosa. Non è che abbia trovato chissà quali attinenze, se non la difficoltà a comprendere battute e convenzioni sociali (cosa in effetti comune anche a Sheldon) che - devo dedurre - balza facilmente all'occhio. 

Jack sì, è Dustin Hoffman. 
Adoro quel film.
Jack adottato dagli indiani si ritrova poi a vivere coi bianchi e deve impararne consuetudini e pensiero, restando spesso impelagato in situazioni più grandi di lui.
Le traversie sono tante e, secondo me, molto significative. Mi piace il taglio ironico che il film riesce a ricavare da uno sguardo ingenuo (nel senso di non ancora educato). Il personaggio cerca di adattarsi in continuo, generalmente senza riuscirci troppo bene e senza trovare il suo posto nel mondo mentre attraversa le varie fasi. Alla fine della sua lunga vita riesce ad avere una visione d'insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non ho visto tutta la serie, non è che mi piacesse, ma dopo i paragoni ho seguito qualche puntata perché a questo punto ero curiosa. Non è che abbia trovato chissà quali attinenze, se non la difficoltà a comprendere battute e convenzioni sociali (cosa in effetti comune anche a Sheldon) che - devo dedurre - balza facilmente all'occhio.
> 
> Jack sì, è Dustin Hoffman.
> Adoro quel film.
> ...


Grazie.
In questo “sentirsi sempre un po’ estranei al mondo” sta il bello di molti personaggi e fa sì che li sentiamo rappresentativi di noi.
Del resto anche la Sirenetta, di cui abbiamo appena parlato, è una abitante del mare che desidera vivere sulla terra (passaggio dall’infanzia alla adolescenza) e crede di sapere già tutto perché ha studiato la teoria, ma la sua idea dell’uso degli utensili umani è ancora approssimativa, basta pensare alla forchett/arricciaspiccia. Non credo che sia necessario spiegare cosa rappresenta la forchetta, come è intuitivo che chi è sigillata dalla vita in giù e invece voglia possedere le gambe stia pensando alla sessualità adulta.
I bambini infatti chiedono subito come facciano sirene e tritoni a fare pipì


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2020)

A proposito di cartoni avrei voluto essere lady Oscar. E trovavo un figo pazzesco andrè grandier


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A proposito di cartoni avrei voluto essere lady Oscar. E trovavo un figo pazzesco andrè grandier


Lady Oscar è un bellissimo personaggio.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Io sono il Fantasma.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nella versione che conosci te.   nella versione originale è un'adolescente


 preadolescente. La lettura psicoanalitica di Cappuccetto Rosso è comunque riferita al primo ciclo mestruale


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono il Fantasma.View attachment 9352


te piacesse


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> te piacesse


A livello di voce, magari.


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Io mi sentivo vicino a Kenshiro, poi ho capito che nella realtà sono piú vicino allo sfigato, che se gli va bene, viene salvato da Kenshiro prima che gli taglino la testa.

Peró tu intendevi piú come carattere, ma non ne trovo uno simile a me.


----------

